# Free Nitto's!!!



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

I bought my 06 PBM M6 back in late march, and rather than just putting new tires on the car, the Chevy dealer has a package called "nice care". If the tires, brakes, spark pluges or wires, wiper blades etc. wear out within the first year of owning the vehicle, they replace it for free. smart on their part, because most people probably forget, or don't wear through their stuff. Anyway, the salesman told me about how they would replace the tires if they wore out, and I asked him "are you challenging me? Because I think I can make that happen." 

Two weeks ago, my tires suddenly "wore out", and I got the dealer to buy me Nitto 555's instead of the OEM tires. I WIN!!!

Just thought I'd share my small victory with you. I got my tires and then the day after, my spintech catback came. Does life get any better?


THANKS RYDELL CHEVROLET!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool deal, do the warranty the new tires? That would be a great deal!
Sounds like a great warranty plan, to bad the exhaust didn't suddenly develope a leak via a crow bar, lol..


----------



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, that would have saved me a few hundred bucks, but I'll take what I can get! I'll post videos of the tires wearing out as soon as I get a chance to upload them. Nothing like a little bit of tire smoke coming through the AC vents!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I just saw that you lived in N. Dakota, should of got some Blizzaks for the snow, lol.. Have fun with the car! What do you do in the AF? I was in for 22 years Ammo.


----------



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

I do air traffic control. I've been in for three years, but now that kid #2 is on the way, I'm guessing that I'll do 20ish. Its a good gig. better than worin at applebee's like i used to!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Making it a career was the best decision I made in my life. Now, at 45 I have been receiving retired pay for 5 years, and it's making my house payment plus.. You being Air Traffic control, you can just transfer to the civilian world doing the same thing, or get your college and do what you want. Good luck!


----------



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks, and thanks for your 22! My dad tells me all the time that he wishes he would have been in my position, and he could have been retired 10 years ago. I'll probably take his advice for once in my life! Some of his advice that I did not take was to refrain from buyin the 06 GTO. I don't regret it though. Something about my sister (and her husband) having an 04 GTO with 410hp at the wheels just rubbed me the wrong way. Mine will be faster soon...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not sure I would call scamming the dealer out of tires is a victory.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Scam is such a harsh word, manipulation is a better word, lol.. They offered the warranty, he acted on it. It's like buying an extended warranty after your tranny starts slipping.
My brother in law gave me the advice to stay in, said he would of been retired for 10 years at that time. My dad gave me the advice to stay put, don't keep moving, pay the house off as he didn't do. I did, and now have too much junk, but that advice has also paid off. That's the 2 best pieces of advice I ever got. If only someone had told me about marrying for the right reasons and finishing college, that could of helped out alot, lol..


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I'm not sure I would call scamming the dealer out of tires is a victory.


:agree



jetstang said:


> Scam is such a harsh word, manipulation is a better word, lol.. They offered the warranty, he acted on it.


Using your reasoning, under which heading do the following quotes fall, scam or manipulation? Does it matter?



jetstang said:


> It's like buying an extended warranty after your tranny starts slipping.





jetstang said:


> ....to bad the exhaust didn't suddenly develope a leak via a crow bar, lol..


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

HP11 said:


> :Using your reasoning, under which heading do the following quotes fall, scam or manipulation? Does it matter?


Point taken. The crowbar comment was because he bought a cat back, that wouldn't work anyway, pry marks don't just happen, lol..
I was offered an extended warranty on my jetski, turned it down and blew the motor the next month, wished I had bought it.
Warranty company is gambling you will never use it.
I'm going to stay in my hole for a while, as I dug it and can't get out..:cheers


----------



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

Just a little clarification here. Tires werent spectacular when i bought the car. Its not like I burned through a brand new set of Potenza's just to laugh at the dealer. I bought the car and the tires had 5/32's depth on 3 tires, and the fourth was at 6/32's. several months went by and I went in to get the tires measured a few weeks ago because they were getting close. I was at the required 3/32's on 3 of four tires. The other tire was at 4/32's, so I went out for a little bit of spirited driving. When I made the appointment, I suggested the nitto's and they went or it. Not a scam at all.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

One of my buddies just bought a trailblazer from rydells and he got the same deal. ANYTHING that wears out gets replaced. Pretty good deal on a used car purchase. Nice to have another GTO in Grand Forks. Probably see you around sometime.


----------



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah,you don't see alot of our cars around here. Just pickups and beet trucks mostly! Hopefully I'll see you around. I'm the PBM 06 with the new Nitto's. lol.:cheers


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you have another vehicle to drive in the winter? The highway stretch between the base and town is the worst in the area in the winter. Just a glare ice nightmare.


----------



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

Car is getting parked. We have a grand cherokee overland with the 4.7l HO V8. Unstoppable winter ride. During the Christmas blizzard last year, I was one of the only people not getting stuck, although nobody had any business being out that day.

I just moved into a house with a 2 car garage, so the GTO can hibernate in peace. I'll let the snowplows clear the roads rather than do it for them with my front bumper.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I was stationed at Grandforks for 6 years, DO26 Alert Force management, I remember my first year up there we had 10' of snow on the ground, Had to go up to the second floor in the barracks to get out, They took us to work in a trackmaster, I also remember 120 below with the wind chill, Good thing they have plug ins for the engineblocks, I put cab heaters,and battery tenders on the Alert Force trucks to keep them warm so the crews didn't have to scrape windows and the trucks would start in the extreme cold. Don't know if they still do that on the vehicles they have now, Anyway I'm the guy that came up with that idea back in the 80's. I wouldn't mind coming back for a visit in the summer.


----------

